# test prop vs winny



## Swolen22 (May 23, 2011)

test prop or winny

which is better for cutting cycle?


----------



## rocco0218 (May 23, 2011)

Both!!!


----------



## njc (May 23, 2011)

Oh no


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (May 23, 2011)

read the rules bro.


----------



## murf23 (May 23, 2011)

what rule did he break ? cause i dont see anything wrong here


----------



## BigBird (May 24, 2011)

IT is HIGHLY recommended to run test while using Winny tabs or depot.  Test Prop and Winstrol are a typical cutting cycle therefore, plan on running both.  I ran a Winstrol-only cycle once.  Results: lean, hard, tighter, stronger BUT my libido was dead as dead.  I couldn't get a boner if I wanted one - and I wanted one.


----------



## rocco0218 (May 24, 2011)




----------



## GMO (May 24, 2011)

BigBird said:


> IT is HIGHLY recommended to run test while using Winny tabs or depot.  Test Prop and Winstrol are a typical cutting cycle therefore, plan on running both.



x2


----------



## D-Lats (May 24, 2011)

BigBird said:


> IT is HIGHLY recommended to run test while using Winny tabs or depot.  Test Prop and Winstrol are a typical cutting cycle therefore, plan on running both.  I ran a Winstrol-only cycle once.  Results: lean, hard, tighter, stronger BUT my libido was dead as dead.  I couldn't get a boner if I wanted one - and I wanted one.



I'll second my man big bird on that one.


----------



## JCBourne (May 24, 2011)

Apples to oranges. Would you eat cereal without milk? No (unless your weird) so don't use any AAS without a test base.


----------



## D-Lats (May 24, 2011)

I'm running winny test and tren as we speak. Awesome stack! Prop and winny work very well due to them both being fast acting so the effects become noticeable quickly and if done right provide a harder dryer look in comparison to a longer ester test. But honestly any compound can be used for cutting it's your diet and training that dictate the type of look you wish to attain.


----------



## Testonut (May 25, 2011)

I can't comment on test-prop as I haven't tried it yet.

But I've taken a couple of cycles with winstrol only (Didn't know any better then). You put on a couple of kilos, get stronger, a bit leaner (depends on your bf I guess),.. I didn't use PCT after these cycles either. I never had any sides at all. *But I do admit it was retarded to do what I did, as I didn't know any better. *I listened to my friends who said I didn't need PCT on a "woman cycle" like that. Would probably have kept more of the gains then.. The cycles I did were with 50mg winny E/D for 6 weeks.

I will do a 7.5 week 100mg Test-prop EOD cycle with 50mg winny E/D starting this friday. With a proper PCT & AIs  Will be interesting.


----------



## BigBird (May 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I'm running winny test and tren as we speak. Awesome stack! Prop and winny work very well due to them both being fast acting so the effects become noticeable quickly and if done right provide a harder dryer look in comparison to a longer ester test. But honestly any compound can be used for cutting it's your diet and training that dictate the type of look you wish to attain.


 
Nice Stack D-lats - I'm running the same thing until June.


----------



## Dolfan84 (May 25, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Nice Stack D-lats - I'm running the same thing until June.



I am running test and tren now and will add winny for last 4 weeks. Looks like a popular summer shredder.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 25, 2011)

Dolfan84 said:


> I am running test and tren now and will add winny for last 4 weeks. Looks like a popular summer shredder.



Doing Test/Tren myself right now. Loving it, getting lean and big. 
Only problem is, I'm snapping on my girlfriend over every little thing.

Oh well, bitch needs to know her place


----------



## GMO (May 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I'm running winny test and tren as we speak. Awesome stack! Prop and winny work very well due to them both being fast acting so the effects become noticeable quickly and if done right provide a harder dryer look in comparison to a longer ester test. But honestly any compound can be used for cutting it's your diet and training that dictate the type of look you wish to attain.


 

This guy seems like a noob, so I hesitate to recommend Tren to him.  Tren is an advanced compound that should only be run after several AAS cycles.  Prop and Winny will do you justice, dude.

Run it like this:

Week 1-8 Prop 150mg EOD
Week 3-8 Winny 50mg ED
Week 1-8 Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
Week 9-12 Clomid 100/75/50/50 and Aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5

You will be very ahppy with the results, but as I mentioned in your other thread...be sure your BF% is 12-13% or less.  Otherwise you need to do some dieting and cardio first.


----------



## D-Lats (May 25, 2011)

GMO said:


> This guy seems like a noob, so I hesitate to recommend Tren to him.  Tren is an advanced compound that should only be run after several AAS cycles.  Prop and Winny will do you justice, dude.
> 
> Run it like this:
> 
> ...


I agree 100% bro sorry for wording that like I did I wasn't trying to imply the op go with tren just wanted to give an example of the cycle and use. I would never suggest tren for a Begginer.


----------



## Swolen22 (May 26, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Doing Test/Tren myself right now. Loving it, getting lean and big.
> Only problem is, I'm snapping on my girlfriend over every little thing.
> 
> Oh well, bitch needs to know her place








true. im worried about snapping


----------



## Swolen22 (May 26, 2011)

GMO said:


> This guy seems like a noob, so I hesitate to recommend Tren to him.  Tren is an advanced compound that should only be run after several AAS cycles.  Prop and Winny will do you justice, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Quez82 (May 26, 2011)

What's the reasoning for recommending clomid instead of nolva now?  What studies are out now showing it's stronger in restoring hpta with less sides?  Just curious.  I didn't realize how long i've been out of the forums for.  Geez


----------



## weightslayer (May 27, 2011)

diet and cardio. you can cut on anything.


----------

